# BML is gone and not sure what to go with?



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

So I was set on getting a Dutch BML fixture for a 75 gallon I plan on doing and now I'm back at square one. I have three finnex planted+ fixtures and just haven't seen the results I would like compared to T5HO. Any suggestions on LED fixtures that are capable of dimming and grow as well or better then aquatic life T5HO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Two finnex planted plus ,or finnex ray II over 75 gal would be plenty.
Two finnex 24/7 model's would also work.(dimmable)
In the end,PAR values are only variable that would matter to me.
Too much PAR for available CO2 and plant's will struggle while algae will thrive. 
Don't HAVE to have high lighting with, or without CO2.


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Donald, I am not searching for lights at this moment, as I saw that BML was closing the Aquarium sector and purchased a 36" strip at the 36th hour. I fear the day that one of my BML's malfunctions, will be a sad day! However I have seen the Kessel pendants doing a good job. Good luck in your search!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Donald Corbett said:


> So I was set on getting a Dutch BML fixture for a 75 gallon I plan on doing and now I'm back at square one. I have three finnex planted+ fixtures and just haven't seen the results I would like compared to T5HO. Any suggestions on LED fixtures that are capable of dimming and grow as well or better then aquatic life T5HO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DSunY , Reefbreeders or Radion x15 fw, Kessil ap700...


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

roadmaster said:


> Two finnex planted plus ,or finnex ray II over 75 gal would be plenty.
> 
> Two finnex 24/7 model's would also work.(dimmable)
> 
> ...



I thought about the 24/7 because it dims. I need to do some more research on people's experience with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Another option : 2 (or 3) Orphek PR72 planted maybe but it is not cheap.

2 X TMC Grobeam 1500, not cheap either, maybe a third would be needed depending on the lenght of the tank. At least they give 5 years warranty if you register them. I am not sure you will get high light with those, if that is what you want. We do not have much feedback with those unfortunately.

Michel.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

jeffkrol said:


> DSunY , Reefbreeders or Radion x15 fw, Kessil ap700...


looking forward to seeing fw reviews for the kessil ap700!


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

I was looking at kessil and I'm very impressed with the tuna sun but needing three will get pricey as heck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The ap700 looks amazing but I'd like to hear some reviews and see it in use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm still incredibly happy with my Aquatic Life Halos after coming from BML Dutch MC lights.

Better color than the Kessils and the same form factor. Great shimmer also.


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

bsantucci said:


> I'm still incredibly happy with my Aquatic Life Halos after coming from BML Dutch MC lights.
> 
> Better color than the Kessils and the same form factor. Great shimmer also.



I've been looking at various aquatic life led options but there's very little info on them being used for planted tanks. Do you have any photos of your tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Donald Corbett said:


> I've been looking at various aquatic life led options but there's very little info on them being used for planted tanks. Do you have any photos of your tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem and sure do. Fire away any questions and I'd be happy to answer.

One month ago when I redid my tank.









Taken last night (overgrown, giving it a trim this weekend),


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

bsantucci said:


> No problem and sure do. Fire away any questions and I'd be happy to answer.
> 
> One month ago when I redid my tank.
> 
> ...



Wow. I was not expecting that kind of color. What's the dimensions of that tank? Curious how many I would need over a 75. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine is a 48g tank. 36x18x18. 1 light almost covered it, but I had dark corners so I grabbed the slave unit.

2 lights would cover your 75g though. I have light spill around the tank. The lights come with two different lenses too, 110 or 80 degree. You can use either or for your purposes. I go with 110 for nice spread, I don't need to blast the tank with the 80 degree death ray lol.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 18, 2011)

Right now the highest output according to manufacturer data in FW light bars is the Fluval Plant 2.0. You'd need two of them on your tank, but it'll get you to high light levels, according to their data.

I'll have independently tested data soon.

Cheers,

Cara


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I found a 48"-60" satellite plus pro brand new open box tested for $200 so I went that route. We'll see how it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taffer (Nov 12, 2010)

nice....any chance they have more of them? I've been thinking about testing that light out.


----------



## prossmango (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 2 TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima Tiles and one Growbeam plus over my 100 gallon tank (48l x 20w x 24d). Each tile put out 30 watts. I had a lot of algae so I throttle back each channel and one less hour so know algae seems to be under control. Algae may have been caused by inconsistent dosing and water change schedule but now I am more consistent so a combination of things may have caused algae. I would show some photos but I cannot seem to upload them.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr_Hoatzin said:


> I'll have independently tested data soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cara


anxiously awaiting..


----------



## prossmango (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 2 TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima Tiles and one Growbeam plus over my 100 gallon tank (48l x 20w x 24d). Each tile put out 30 watts. I had a lot of algae so I throttle back each channel and one less hour so know algae seems to be under control. Algae may have been caused by inconsistent dosing and water change schedule but now I am more consistent so a combination of things may have caused algae. I would show some photos but I cannot seem to upload them.

Bump: These are the tiles and the fans I put in.


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so mad at my self. AquaticLife had the pulse freshwater on sale for 50% off and I didn't pull the trigger.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think the Kessil Ap700 is for fresh. Saltwater only. However, you could go with 2 Kessil A160 or if you want some more power the A360we is a great light. I have a A360we over my tank controlled with an apex controller. Can do all my ramping and timing on it. Kessil also has their own controller that I heard is great as well and works with the 160 or 360. Both the 160 and 360 gives you controllability over color and intensity. The 150 does not. Take a look at my journal in my signature. 

Here's an album I put together as well showing the color and intensities. It's hard to see a difference, but there is a difference in person. haha

Kessil A360WE C/I

Let me know if you have any other questions. I gotta get some new pics up of my tank, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

have you any data reported within the forum on the Fluval light?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

tlyons01 said:


> have you any data reported within the forum on the Fluval light?


Hi @tlyons01,

What data are you looking for? I have had one for about 3 weeks now and have taken some PAR readings if you need that information.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @tlyons01,
> 
> What data are you looking for? I have had one for about 3 weeks now and have taken some PAR readings if you need that information.


Yes that type. Cara had mentioned she would gather data on the light and share her findings. I was looking for a comparable LED light as well. What have you read and how well have the plants responded? I have not been that confident in that brand to have what aquatic gardeners need as of yet.

Thanks, 
T


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi T,

GSAS, our local aquarium club, invited Cara Wade from BML to come out an do a talk on lighting for us last last October. It was a great talk and really helped me learn what to look for in aquarium lighting, especially LED lights. It is a shame that BML has chosen to emphasize the horticulture market (I know larger market / more profit) and discontinue lighting for the aquarium hobby. 

I did a lot of research prior to purchasing the The Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0; I purchased the 36" / 46 watt unit for full coverage over my 36" / 30 gallon aquarium. The light spectrum gives a natural look to the tank and there are sufficient red LED's to highlight the red coloration in my fish and plants. I will be writing a review on the light for the forum but it does give out its published PAR levels. At the 12" of my substrate I have [email protected] with no top and [email protected] with a Versa-top. Yes, the "touch" button takes a little getting used to.....it to me a while to understand that 'touch' does not mean 'push' - lol.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi T,
> 
> GSAS, our local aquarium club, invited Cara Wade from BML to come out an do a talk on lighting for us last last October. It was a great talk and really helped me learn what to look for in aquarium lighting, especially LED lights. It is a shame that BML has chosen to emphasize the horticulture market (I know larger market / more profit) and discontinue lighting for the aquarium hobby.
> 
> I did a lot of research prior to purchasing the The Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0; I purchased the 36" / 46 watt unit for full coverage over my 36" / 30 gallon aquarium. The light spectrum gives a natural look to the tank and there are sufficient red LED's to highlight the red coloration in my fish and plants. I will be writing a review on the light for the forum but it does give out its published PAR levels. At the 12" of my substrate I have [email protected] with no top and [email protected] with a Versa-top. Yes, the "touch" button takes a little getting used to.....it to me a while to understand that 'touch' does not mean 'push' - lol.


Awesome! Thank you for the info, I am looking them up and look forward to additional reviews out on these lights!

I hope Cara continues to speak at future events as well, though perhaps on other subjects..

Thanks again,
T


----------



## macabre (Jul 29, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi T,
> 
> GSAS, our local aquarium club, invited Cara Wade from BML to come out an do a talk on lighting for us last last October. It was a great talk and really helped me learn what to look for in aquarium lighting, especially LED lights. It is a shame that BML has chosen to emphasize the horticulture market (I know larger market / more profit) and discontinue lighting for the aquarium hobby.
> 
> I did a lot of research prior to purchasing the The Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0; I purchased the 36" / 46 watt unit for full coverage over my 36" / 30 gallon aquarium. The light spectrum gives a natural look to the tank and there are sufficient red LED's to highlight the red coloration in my fish and plants. I will be writing a review on the light for the forum but it does give out its published PAR levels. At the 12" of my substrate I have [email protected] with no top and [email protected] with a Versa-top. Yes, the "touch" button takes a little getting used to.....it to me a while to understand that 'touch' does not mean 'push' - lol.


How's the depth coverage on these? I was thinking of purchasing the 36" for my 40G Breeder and was wondering if I can get Med-High levels with decent coverage, given that the 40B has a decent amount of depth.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

macabre said:


> How's the depth coverage on these? I was thinking of purchasing the 36" for my 40G Breeder and was wondering if I can get Med-High levels with decent coverage, given that the 40B has a decent amount of depth.


Hi @macabre,

The LED's have 120 degree lenses which are about the best available for front to back coverage. I put the 36" Fluval F&P 2.0 on my 75 gallon and visually it didn't seem to "drop off" excessively along the back and the front like my Marineland DoubleBright does. At a 17" depth the F&P 2.0 reading was +/- [email protected]


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Tlyons, Macabre, et al,

Just saw your message and am digging through my Dropbox file for the graphs I put together on the Fluval 2.0's PPFD measurements compared to the other main brands, but it appears I saved it on an external hard drive versus the cloud...d'oh! Off the top of my head though, Seattle_Aquarist's numbers sound right on par with what I saw (*rimshot*). I'll look for the files again when I'm off the road and home again, but I still stand by my claim that it has the most "photons/bang for the buck" of the fixtures I've seen and should easily provide high light on a 40B or 55gal...if you've got a deeper tank then you may need more than one light, a different fixture altogether, or less demanding plants. I don't personally run these lights because I've been blessed with a glut of other options, but if they all blew up and I had to head out and buy something tomorrow, this would probably be it. Color rendition is pretty decent too, and if it's mounted directly on a 40B be prepared to blast the CO2.

Happy trimming!

Cara


----------



## macabre (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr_Hoatzin said:


> Hey Tlyons, Macabre, et al,
> 
> Just saw your message and am digging through my Dropbox file for the graphs I put together on the Fluval 2.0's PPFD measurements compared to the other main brands, but it appears I saved it on an external hard drive versus the cloud...d'oh! Off the top of my head though, Seattle_Aquarist's numbers sound right on par with what I saw (*rimshot*). I'll look for the files again when I'm off the road and home again, but I still stand by my claim that it has the most "photons/bang for the buck" of the fixtures I've seen and should easily provide high light on a 40B or 55gal...if you've got a deeper tank then you may need more than one light, a different fixture altogether, or less demanding plants. I don't personally run these lights because I've been blessed with a glut of other options, but if they all blew up and I had to head out and buy something tomorrow, this would probably be it. Color rendition is pretty decent too, and if it's mounted directly on a 40B be prepared to blast the CO2.
> 
> ...


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------

